
1.37bn records from somewhere to leak on Monday - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/06/researcher_warns_of_one_point_four_billion_identity_leak/
======
molecule
1\. The article's headline seems misleadingly sensational: a news article on a
leak of 1.37b records from somewhere will be released tomorrow, NOT the
records themselves will leak tomorrow.

2.

 _> 1.4 billion identity leak story incoming Monday morning._

 _> He later offered a teaser of the leak, also reducing the number of
identities by 30,000._

1.4b minus 1.37b is 30,000,000.

~~~
Twirrim
It's The Register. Accuracy is not one of their strong points.

~~~
Twirrim
And oh look, all that speculation and it turns out it was a spammer backup
archive. Definitely high quality reporting from el reg.

[http://www.csoonline.com/article/3176433/security/spammers-e...](http://www.csoonline.com/article/3176433/security/spammers-
expose-their-entire-operation-through-bad-backups.html)

------
Twirrim
1.37bn items stored in a MyISAM table.. I sure hope that's the researchers
copy of it rather than the origin.

------
nik736
I wouldn't be surprised if it's Yahoo again.

